# decided to learn to knit gloves



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

It ain't pretty, but it's done...


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

DOGGONE IT! No pic!

Be right back...


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

So many mistakes...that little jog right above the CO, did not change needle size from cuff to body, forgot to lengthen the body after pinky was finished, the finger joins...but all in all, I'm proud of it.

Next one will be better!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I stuttered! ; )


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow, impressive Hippygirl, particularly for the first attempt!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

A first class glove your first try is impressive and inspiring!


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I'm afraid to try making my first gloves. They will look absolutely nothing at all like that, I assure you!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the kind remarks!

My biggest problem seems to be joining the fingers (which I seem to share with most others based on the gazillion posts I've read on various blogs/forums). I can easily "see" where to pick up the extra CO stitches directly at the base of each finger, but picking up stitches on either side of those CO stitches is what's driving me bonkers!

I think this common problem is the biggest reason there are only a precious few videos (and I do mean precious few!) about knitting gloves with fingers but almost countless ones about knitting fingerless gloves (which seems just crazy to me...why knit gloves without fingers when my only reason for putting on a pair of gloves is to keep my fingers warm...GAH!).

Anyway, I'll keep plodding along until I "get it", although I might have a pile of left hand gloves when the smoke clears, though!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

You've earned my respect. I tried gloves once and the result is resting in a Calgary landfill.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I first made mittens and I&#8217;m glad I did. At least I had the cuff and thumb all sorted out. I made one pair of gloves for my nephew because he did not like mittens. Never again.

I&#8217;d love to see the mate of that white glove.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

wr said:


> You've earned my respect. I tried gloves once and *the result is resting in a Calgary landfill*.


LOL!

Oh, I've started more than than one...

Feeling all full of myself and prideful after actually completing a glove and armed with a 100g hank of Knitpicks Bare Stroll yarn, I began a new one...which I tried to rip apart with my bare hands when I couldn't figure out how to fix whatEVER it was that I did wrong (fingering weight yarn is much stronger than it looks!), so the mangled thing rests, like yours, in our local landfill. _Note the full-blown anger/frustration_.

The third one got frogged right after the CO at the end of the thumb gusset. _Note that I seem to have calmed down enough with this one to simply frog it out instead of trying to shred it back to raw wool or something._

By the time I got to the one I'm working on now, the purpose of a life line had become crystal clear...so far, so good. _Note that by now I'm all in touch with whatever chakra that controls serenity or something!_ 

Ain't knitting fun! :banana:


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm impressed!!!  I make mittens but don't think I have the patience for gloves!!! I have a pattern for some fingerless gloves that looks easy and I might try it later on and make a pair for my granddaughter. When doing chores she needs her fingers alot but at least the rest of her hand and wrists can stay warm!!!


----------

